# green feces



## A-man (Nov 27, 2001)

Does anyone have this or know what it is from?


----------



## Coggie (Dec 28, 2000)

I notice 'em a lot more but then I'm pregnant.I usually think, if I had anything green the day before and it's usually the case, spinach, broccoli, etc.Sometimes it's greenish and I haven't had any greens, but then I remember I had blueberries.


----------



## NANCY588 (Oct 29, 2001)

A `greenish' color in stool - at times - may literally be bile (which is green). I have usually seen this only with fairly severe diarrhea (liquid or unformed). I have gone through several prolonged episodes where I'm literally eating nothing for 5,6, even 7-days or more... and yet stuff keeps pouring out of the other end. This is when I'm most likely to see bile. At a time when I was able to use products like Gatorade (until I discovered corn syrup makes me sick!!)I suspected that drinking lemon or lime drinks with green coloring may have produced greenish `out-put.' I would advise you to mention this to your doctor. If it IS bile, it might be diagnostic. Either way, don't worry. It usually isn't an indication of anything too scary!!


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

If you eat or dirnk amything purple you will get the green color. Nothing to worry about.Linda


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Artificial food dyes can combine to make your poop green. I get it if I've eaten a lot of candy with lots of dyes... red+blue+green+yellow+orange=green poop, apparently







You might try doing a search...we've had a couple of threads about this...maybe just look for "green" and see what shows up. Other reasons that are nothing to worry about have been mentioned, but I find it occurs most often with food dyes.


----------



## A-man (Nov 27, 2001)

thanks for all your replies,nancy, what is bile and what do you mean by it might be diagnostic.


----------



## Kathmerkin (Dec 7, 2001)

It's funny you mentioned this. My 9 year old daughter is a newly diagnosed IBS sufferer (Poor Baby..) and she after days and days of loose stools called me into the bathroom the other day and 3 times that day had light green FROTHY mucousy stools. I had never seen anything like it. I asked her Pediatrician about it and he just passed it off and said that is normal for her and not to worry... SO, Oh, well.. Haven't seen it since that day in her either... Weird! kathie


----------



## angelk753 (Oct 16, 2001)

my daughter gets that everytime she goes swimming in a pool with chlorine


----------



## searchingforacure (Dec 9, 2001)

Ok guys-what about greenish-black stools (often more blackish than green)? I get that sometimes-and they are always normal-formed stools-no diarrhea in the greenish-black color. Any ideas? Or is that the same situation-bile coming out? (I always thought that it had something to do with iron intake?) Idaknow...E.


----------



## Renee Wesselmann (Jan 4, 2002)

My MD told me brown and green are normal. Blackish could be a sign of blood.


----------



## 22388 (Feb 24, 2007)

I have been having green (like the grass almost) D for a few days and some yellow stuff along with it. I have also been drinking ALOT green, blue and yellow gatorade to keep hydraited. Also alot of chicken soup. Is it possible this could be the cause? Also I am wondering if it is actually the gatorade that might be causing all this stuff.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Does the gatorade have high fructose corn syrup? That can loosen up stools for some people.Artifical dyes can color the stool, and sometimes they don't come out the same color they went in (pH changes and stuff) so grass green is not that uncommon.K.


----------



## 21857 (Aug 15, 2006)

Mine is often different colours, I think it all depends on what you have been eating? Maybe when you have a virus as well or something?


----------



## 22771 (Aug 27, 2006)

I know a wafer that can turn your feces into green and I don't eat it anymore. And charcoal tablets can cause your stools to be black.


----------



## 20371 (May 6, 2005)

Back around Thanksgiving my husband and I both had a terrible virus or something awful like that. I had Easter grass green poop for days but my husband did not. We did not eat anything that would have colored the feces. We both were so sick that we had to go to the doctor and he could not give me any explanation for the green poop but thought maybe we had something like e-coli. I think that usually has blood in the stool and not Easter grass. Never did find out but it was sort of scary to me.


----------



## 18179 (Mar 18, 2007)

I have had this, it was when I went to Mexico/Belize. Never eat the salad in Belize. After a while it cleared up. Let me just say that there really aren't washroom facilities over there like there are here and at the time of urgent green poo, all anyone really wants is a toilet, with a door, and no lizards crawling up the wall.


----------

